# Have butterworms vanished from UK?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

What on earth happened to the butterworms?

They were AWESOME, expensive but AWESOME!!

I now want a couple of pots for a certain chameleon that really likes waxies, im sure he would LOVE Butterworms.

Anyone know the situation?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

last i checked livefood.ukddint ave any..nor did the actual butterworm website...was a couple months ago... odd.

what sites do you usually look for them on?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

The same.

Very weird...


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Nobody knows? Its a conspiracy...


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I have heard they're seasonal so maybe it's just the wrong time of year for them?

Has anybody tried http://www.butterworms.co.uk/ recently? I'm keen to get hold of a few. Perhaps somebody could buy a load and split them up to sell on through the classifieds.

EDIT: I've just sent them an email asking about buying some. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

amazoncat said:


> I have heard they're seasonal so maybe it's just the wrong time of year for them?
> 
> Has anybody tried http://www.butterworms.co.uk/ recently? I'm keen to get hold of a few. Perhaps somebody could buy a load and split them up to sell on through the classifieds.
> 
> EDIT: I've just sent them an email asking about buying some. We'll see how it goes.


Id be interested in going in with you on some, let me know when you get a reply : victory:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I emailed them too.

Will definitely want some (wouldnt have started the thread otherwise )

Gary


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Me too, me too!! : victory:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Nothing so far but I'll let you know as soon as they get back to me.

Cat x


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Here we go - fresh out of my inbox:

_Many thanks for your enquiry.

Unfortunately, at present butterworms are not available. I am hoping
to get the first stocks of the year in about a month.

I will contact you as soon as I have stock. 

Many thanks

Ian Reynolds_

When he gets back to me I'll order 500 or so and we can split them - much cheaper than going to the rep shop for them!


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

amazoncat said:


> Here we go - fresh out of my inbox:
> 
> _Many thanks for your enquiry.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, cheers for emailing him.

Let me know when you get another reply and we can sort out the money : victory:


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for doing that and letting us know of the outcome!: victory:


----------



## sittopbomb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys, Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order now have butterworms in stock  As you said, quite expensive really! A fiver for 25! Let me know how you get on and I'll think about treating my Leopards

Oh, and while we're at it, whats with the shortage of Locusts? My gex HATE crickets (don't blame them, disgusting things!)


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

What are they like? I was thinking of getting some of LF UK


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Livefoodsuk now have them in stock


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.butterworms.co.uk/

They also have them back in stock


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

mine arrived today fom livefood uk!!! Same tub etc as waxies - 25 in total - gonna try my lizard on them 2moro!! He'd better like them lol!!


----------

